# Toilet talk



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*Toilet talk*_Two experts lift the lid on bowel movements - and reveal that your toilet habits can provide valuable information about your health_[Published: Sunday 28, October 2007 - 11:32]WHILE Brits may be known for their love of toilet humour, many are remarkably squeamish about our personal bowel movements. But overcoming our embarrassment and inhibition about our bowels and being more informed about what we produce could provide us with an early warning about health problems, according to expert Dr Anish Sheth. Sheth, a gastroenterology fellow at America's Yale University, is co-author of The Book Of Poo, a new book which humourously but informatively lifts the lid on the working of our bowels. He says: "Around the world we use a lot of humour and euphemism to describe what is a basic human function. Yet while some people love talking about it and others hate it, defecation is something we all have to do. "We've used a mix of humour and science to make a serious point that bowel movements can be a valuable pointer to our general health and give us early warning of any problems we might have." He points out that our diet - which should include high fibre foods and fluid intake - is key to the health of our digestive system, which impacts directly on the workings of the bowel. The book gives a guide to the different types of faeces and what it can reveal and Sheth says: "Keeping a healthy bowel - with regular movements to help clean out our system - helps make us feel better generally. Being aware of our bowel movements and what stools show us can alert us to symptoms of illness from irritable bowel syndrome to colon cancer." So peering into that bowl occasionally could be a good idea, and his 'spotter's guide to stools' may help. › The Book Of Poo by Josh Richman & Dr Anish Sheth, is published by Ebury Press, priced £7.99.Available from Amazon.com US$9.95.SYMPTOMS FOR CONCERN › Blood in the stool: There are many benign causes of blood in the toilet bowl, such as haemorrhoids (piles), diverticulosis (weakness in the colon), abnormal blood vessels that have a tendency to bleed, or even a trivial reason like overwiping. Sheth says: "Before overreacting, keep in mind what happens when you put only a few drops of food colouring into a bucket of water. It spreads and may appear to be a larger quantity than it actually is. "However, the most feared cause of blood in the stool is colon cancer. Due to the seriousness of this illness, any new sighting of reddish stool or blood-tinged toilet water should always be followed by a visit to the doctor. " In most cases a colonoscopy would be performed to investigate the interior of the gastro-intestinal tract and try and identify the source of the bleeding. › A dramatic change in the colour of stool: which may be thick, sticky and smelly, to either black or red can be the first indication of serious gastro-intestinal bleeding possibly coming from the stomach. You should seek medical advice. › Persistent rectal discomfort: whenever you open your bowels can be a sign of an anal fissure. An anal fissure is a tear in the lining of the anal sphincter, usually occurring after passing a particularly hard stool. This break in the lining causes spasm of the internal anal sphincter (similar to any other muscle cramp) and can make having a bowel movement feel as if you are passing razor blades. Treatment can include stool-softening agents, and pain relieving ointments. › There are two components of stool that cause it to hover on the surface of toilet water - gas and fat. "Sometimes this is due to having eaten spicy food the day before but a foul-smelling, floating, greasy stool can be a worry," warns Sheth. The latter often reflects an underlying problem in the gut, most commonly involving the pancreas or the liver. HEALTH TIPS Dr Anish Sheth says: "The two most important things you can do to help your bowel and gut stay healthy and avoid constipation is to have enough fibre in your diet and to drink enough water, around two litres a day. "Eat high fibre foods, including those with the highest fibre content - whole grains, vegetables such as peas, artichokes, brussels sprouts and turnips and fruits such as pears, figs and blueberries. Also include legumes like lentils and black beans, and nuts such as almonds and pistachios in your diet." The British Nutrition Foundation recommends adults consume 18 grams of fibre per day. --------------------------------------------------------------------------------http://www.sundaylife.co.uk/features/article3104781.ece© Belfast Telegraph


----------

